# water pumps



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

A couple weeks ago a man from Texas told me how he was pumping water out of some very deep drilled well. He took a small air compressor with a small airline which ran beside a half inch water pipe. He put a small hollow metal tube plugged on one end with many small holes drilled in it connected to air line and bent it to where the pipe went a few feet back up into the half inch pvc that was down in the well. When the air pump was turned on the air bubbles pushed water upward shooting water in spurts about 6 feet up in the air into a big water tank for later use. He just took the compressor off when finished. I think this is called a (pulsating pump) ? and works much like an aquarium pump does. I had always thought that the windmills out west actually pulled water from down deep out of the wells. Could it be that they actually pump air down into the well that pushes the water up? The man said that what was so great was that there is nothing to break down in the well to be pulled out and that he had used this cheep small air compressor for sometime without any problem. Anyone pump water using this method? I noticed that there is some interesting info. on the net. concerning this type of method.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

the OLD STYLE windmills use a pump on the bottom of the pipe (called a cylinder) that is connected to a rod to the top of the windmill to pump water,

IT is called a air lift pump, 

It is my understanding that one needs to have a fairly good amount of static water in the well to use the air bubble method to raise water that way, and I think a small pipe to keep the air lifting the water, (blow is a URL that has a 50 page technical data on the "air lift" system).

(I have never tried it),

there is a new style windmill that the blades turn a compressor for the use of this type of technology,

http://www.airliftech.com/

http://www.koenderswindmills.com/Koenders_Windmills_AirDr.html

on the pump

http://www.koenderswindmills.com/pdf/airlift_pump_method.pdf

http://www.tpub.com/content/construction/14265/css/14265_223.htm

about 2/3 down
http://www.fao.org/docrep/010/ah810e/AH810E07.htm

I guess if you have a well that is a sand pumper it is great in that the sand does not wear any thing out, plus like he said there are no moving parts to fix down in the well.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

If a ventura effect could be done with that air it seems it would give a bigger volumn of water. wc


----------



## Bois d'Arc (Mar 5, 2008)

I had an Airlift windmill. Poorly engineered and the customer service was the absolute pits. It pumped some water (back when it still worked), but solar powered submersible pumps are a better, cheaper solution, which pump far, far more water and are practically maintenance-free. I now have three complete solar pump setups in different places. This assumes your location gets six plus hours of direct sunlight a day. Your mileage may vary, of course....

Bois d'Arc


----------

